# What a day on the river 9-7-2009



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Spent the day on the river with Lynn's Dad fished from 10am till 5 pm, did we have a blast will post pictures and story tomorrow, too tired for now...............Doc


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds awesome!! Can't wait to see the pictures. I am hitting the river tomorrow so hopefully the action will be just as good..


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Dang Doc ur killing us


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Truck I was tuckered out still don't have the pictures ready but we caught 7 fish, 100# of fish all Blues 6#,6#,7#,11#,17#,19#,30# all drifting in the pouring down rain and all on frozen Skipjack that was three years old, saving the good stuff for my tournaments, but looks like I should be using the old stuff after this past weekend, no current on the river fishing out of Portsmouth, Ohio and a fast drift 1.23 mph any slower and the Channels were bumping the rods. Pop's best fish prior to this one was a 13# Flathead so he broke his personal best three times yesterday and boy does he like drifting 75 years old he sure can move fast to get a rod that gets slammed down, I was loving it as I told him you take every rod this is your day on the Ohio, I'm not sure who was having the better time, it was a real joy for me watching him fight those fish, I'll get the pictures up this week....................Doc


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Lots of fun thanks for the post!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Doc, thats a great day all the way around!!!
Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the photos! Looks like a heck of a day.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great day. Very nice fish!!!


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the report, always love yours. Some of my most memorable days have been when other people are having gret days, even when I'm not fishing/catching. Great pics also!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice looking fish guys


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice...Way to go Doc


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Too sweet! Raider


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Doc,
Nice post, as always. Seems like Lynn comes by her fishing ability naturally. :T You fishing any tourys out of Tanner's this year?

Slip


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pics and story
What's a basic drifting rig used on the river might have to try some catfish action when my son and I take our annual fall trip to the big O
Geowol


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc...what was the average depth that was holding fish?


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

That is good stuff right there!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewser,

Usually around 35 foot or deeper if you can find the ledge your on them big time which is what happened when I took pops out................Doc


----------

